# Legoland Malaysia trip - Iskandar Johor Bahru



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

LEGOLAND MALAYSIA- 1ST LEGOLAND IN ASIA!










LEGOLAND Malaysia, located in Iskandar Malaysia, Nusajaya, Johor Bahru, is the sixth LEGOLAND to be built in the world and the very first in Asia.

Targeted at families with children between the ages of two to twelve years, LEGOLAND Parks are based on the universally popular LEGO construction toy range. They offer families the opportunity to bond, learn and push the boundaries of their imaginations through LEGO experiences. At LEGOLAND, families can practice their imagination and creativity, have fun while learning, and understand the importance of caring and quality.

a day before opening, go for redeem annual pass









no queue









yay...!pass for 1year 3month


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

driving to legoland 8.30am for opening day! its not far for johor bahru city,around 16km










entrance from parking area










its opening day!! look at the crowd...very promising and alive









another photo..wow,its getting more crowded..love the atmosphere..!










unique performance from legoland marching band! its sunny day and quiet hot,not really good photo,so many people..lol


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

the moment before its open..flashmob from legoland staff..its funny and fun..visitor enjoy and follow the dancing step,so sporting...










its open.!!



















the entrance look from inside. the begining


----------



## dengilo (Oct 6, 2005)

Well done, good photos!What highway is this?


----------



## gosperence (May 14, 2009)

The coastal highway from jalan skudai jb


----------



## Terpentin07 (Oct 3, 2009)

I think it will attract alot of people from singapore/indonesia and will give this region a boost. Thanx for the photo's.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Cool, looks like Legoland here in Denmark...have fun, my friends :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks interesting and very nice; i remembered mine lego buildings when i was a kid... :cheers:


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

cool..i want to see more


----------



## rizalhakim (Nov 2, 2007)

Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/LEGOLAND.my
Website - http://www.legoland.com.my/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos of the first Legoland in Asia...Congrats.:cheers2:


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

our first ride..one of prime attraction of legoland,it look extreme..but its totally fun!..we are the first one to ride it on opening day! yahoo

first drop was perfect,can't describe it on word..









the queue still empty,because we are the earliest person 









Next to the Project X is another roller coaster,dragon apprentice, a simple ride,but so much fun,it run for 2 round









detailing at the entrance...impressive,those animatronic dragon teaching his son to fired,very cute!









while adult waiting in line,children can play lego


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

*since by twins quiet bz,i will continue our trip
*
-project x again..it so fun to ride..









whoaaaa!


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

dragon apprentice coaster...


















next is TECHNIC TWISTER ,its give me headache..lol,i hate spinning ride,


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

i've waiting this ride for a long time...this is first of it kind in malaysia..
AQUAZONE wave racer










the lego octopus really impress me..so much detail..










queue for aquazone wave race.one of the most popular ride in legoland malaysia,no wonder the queue so long









the submarine with project x coaster at the back









street festival on opening day









kids look having fun!....i wish i can play like that..the heat is buring me..


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

LEGO KINGDOM

the forestman hideout
a paradise for kids,especially who love adventures...


















in front of us is my favorite ride.!
THE DRAGON-adult version of dragon apprentice,both coaster are on my left and right









its combination of dark ride and coaster..









next to it a cafe Knight's feast,and the price..cheap and affordable


----------



## isshh (Nov 15, 2012)

guy4versa said:


> the moment before its open..flashmob from legoland staff..its funny and fun..visitor enjoy and follow the dancing step,so sporting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even i jz got my cheap Legoland tickets here! Its vry reasonable and super worth it!

Have fun in Lego! Cheers )


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

here you go..the castle


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

lego princess just wake from sleep









cute bear- part of detailing









love the landscape..look soo calm










another swing ride..merlin challenge 


















want to help me built my hut?










i bet this is favourite ride for kids!..let ride the horse..(for kids only)


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

welcome to imagination...land


kids power tower..? but i see adult...lol









nice theme


----------

